# Patch Placement on Uniform



## dbljranch (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello
Is there any place the I can find a listing on proper placement of patches on my uniform?  I am a new yellow belt and just received my new uniform and patches but don't know where they go................I am excited about getting them on the uniform, but really want to make sure I get them in the correct place.

Thank you
dbljranch


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thread moved to Kenpo General where it will get better replies.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 13, 2007)

dbljranch said:


> Hello
> Is there any place the I can find a listing on proper placement of patches on my uniform?  I am a new yellow belt and just received my new uniform and patches but don't know where they go................I am excited about getting them on the uniform, but really want to make sure I get them in the correct place.
> 
> Thank you
> dbljranch



First of all, congratulations! Re: patches. Unscientific (global) method would be to call up some photos of senior kenpoists and guage where theirs are. Could begin by scrolling down to KenpoTalk and clicking icon. If your school has a more standard approach, of course, follow that. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## profesormental (Mar 13, 2007)

Greetings.

Ask you instructor, then get back to us here.

There are many ways.

Enjoy!

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 13, 2007)

dbljranch said:


> Hello
> Is there any place the I can find a listing on proper placement of patches on my uniform?  I am a new yellow belt and just received my new uniform and patches but don't know where they go................I am excited about getting them on the uniform, but really want to make sure I get them in the correct place.
> 
> Thank you
> dbljranch



Depends on your organization really. Every organization does things a bit differently.


----------



## BigKiai (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an article that covers the standard within USSD. Your school may vary, I'd suggest asking them for clarification.

http://bigkiai.com/karate-gi-washing

(scroll down to *Brand New Karate Gi: Alterations*)

Congratulations!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 14, 2007)

My instructor used to sew them on his students gi himself.  He wanted to make sure there was continuity in the uniforms.

Check with yours to make sure you are putting on the right ones they allow and where they will go.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratz on your promotion!  I will ditto what everyone else has said.  Many schools are different and your best bet is to ask, especially to make sure you have the right patches.  My school had required patches based upon rank....presumably to spread out the cost of patches a bit, you could have them all on early if you wanted, but needed to get certain ones like the Parker Crest and American Flag earlier if you wanted to wait on others.


----------

